# Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2008)

Werbung

*Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion​*
*Ein Jahr lang jeden Monat 5 Sets mit je 3 Wobblern zu gewinnen*

Als Hauptgewinn (zusätzlich unter allen Einsendern ausgelost):

Ein Angeltag mit Peter Biedron, der dabei das richtige Angeln mit seinen Wobblern zeigt.

Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen, Teilnahmebedingungen am Ende des Artikels.


*Peter Biedron Wobbler von Quantum*
Peter Biedron ist ja berühmt für seine handgebauten Wobbbler (ich bin noch glücklicher Besitzer eines handgeschnitzten Exemplare von Anfang der neunziger Jahre). Er hat jetzt für Quantum eine ganze Wobblerserie entwickelt. Und geht dabei etwas andere Wege als bei Wobblern sonst allgemein üblich.


*Warum Peter Biedron Wobbler?*
Während ansonsten gerade starke Vibrationen für das Fangergebnis sorgen sollen, vertritt Peter Biedron eine andere Philosophie, wir lassen ihn hier selber zu Wort kommen:



> Liebe Angler,
> 
> das Konzept eines Köders ohne Tauchschaufel und den damit nur sehr dezent erzeugten Druckwellen unter Wasser orientiert sich an der Natur. Oder können Sie sich vorstellen, dass ein wehrloses Beutefischchen aufgeregt umher zappelt, um ja die bösen Räuber auf sich aufmerksam zu machen?
> 
> ...




*Topprodukte*
Dass die Wobbler erstklassig lackiert sind und mit besten Komponenten ausgestattet, kann man bei Quantum voraussetzen - und auch bei Peter Biedron, wenn er seinen Namen dafür gibt! 

Interessanter noch aber ist, dass die Wobbler keine Tauchschaufel haben, dafür aber mehrere Einhängeösen. Je nachdem in welche Öse man den Wobbler einhängt, läuft er anders.

Die oberen Ösen erzeugen insgesamt aktivere Bewegungen und lassen den Köder tiefer tauchen, die unteren lassen den Köder eher langsamer wedeln und nicht so tief tauchen.

So kann man den variabel einsetzen und auf die jeweiligen Gegebenheiten am Gewässer anpassen. Das fördert auch die Farbpalette mit allen benötigten Farben und Farbkombinationen.


*Folgende Modelle stehen zur Auswahl:​*
*Biedron „The Original"*
schwimmend, zweiteilig mit Rasselkugeln






*Dirty Harry*
Seitlich abgeflachter Einteiler, ähnelt hochrückigen Futterfischen in unnachahmlicher Art und Weise. Mit schier unglaubliche Fangraten in den Tests.





*Big Fish*
Großer einteiliger Biedron-Wobbler für Wels und Großhecht, oder auch für die Meeresangelei. Kann auch gejerkt werden.





*Swanky Jack*
Das Gegenstück zum zweiteiligen „The Original". Etwas seitlich abgeflacht, mit unglaublichen Wurfeigenschaften.





*Belly Dancer*
Sensationeller Zweiteiler mit schräger Teilung. Diese lässt ganz besondere Bewegungsmuster entstehen und die Haken können sich nicht verfangen.






*
Und jetzt los zum Wobbler gewinnen!!​*Jeden Monat verlost Quantum 5 Pakete mit verschiedenen Wobblern aus der Peter Biedron Wobblerserie.

*Wie?*
Ganz einfach hier bewerben!!!

Wo, wann, in welchen Gewässern und auf welche Räuber Ihr die Wobbler einsetzen wollt.  

Allerdings müssen die Gewinner dann dafür auch was tun:
Einen Bericht über Ihre Erfahrungen mit dem Wobbler schicken an:
Redaktion@Anglerboard.de


*Der Top - Jahrespreis
Angeln mit Peter Biedron​*1 Tag angeln mit Peter Biedron und sich die Führung seiner Wobbler vom Meister selber zeigen lassen! 

Das wird unter allen verlost, die sich im Laufe des Jahres bewerben - unabhängig davon ob sie schon zu den Testpaket - Gewinnern gehörten oder nicht.

Wie immer alles unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges.


Alle außer den bisherigen Gewinnern können sich jetzt hier wieder für den Februar bewerben!

*Und hier gehts zum ersten Testbericht*


----------



## Henryhst (5. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Na dann will ich mal anfangen=)
Gewässer: Strelasund, Ostsee und Bodden
Zielfisch: Hecht, Barsch, Zander und Dorsch
Nach der schonzeit würde es losgehen wen ich das Glück hätte diese Top Wobbler zum Testen zu bekommen.

Lg und viel glück den anderen 
Henryhst


----------



## Wizzard2000 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Tja da mach ich doch auch sofort mit....
Gewässer ist der Rhein zwischen Geinsheim und Mainz sowie Vereinseigene Seen.
Das ganze geht vom Ufer aus wie auch geschleppt
Zielfisch icht Hecht, Zander und Barsch....
Der Einsatz könnte sofort erfolgen wenn die Schonzeit abgelaufen ist

LG und Glück an alle Mitstreiter......gewinnen aber vor allem dann auch Erfolg haben
Petri


----------



## LocalPower (5. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Meld mich freiwillig |supergri

Gewässer: Havel in und um Berlin/Potsdam, angrenzende Seen
Zielfisch: Zander, Barsch, Hecht
Wann: sofort wenn ich welche bekomm, und der Zander noch keine, bzw. der Hecht seine Schonzeit schon rum hat und auf Barsch wann immer es passt ^^


----------



## Bramo (5. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Einsatzgebiet wären bei mir der Ryck in Greifswald, die Boddengewässer, die Peene, die Tollense und die Trebel. Ansonsten jedes Gewässer, an das es mich treibt. Würde dann auch direkt nach der Schonzeit auf Barsch, Hecht und Zander losgehen.

Gruß und viel Glück an alle!

Matthias


----------



## maesox (5. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Bewerbe mich hiermit auch!!
Zum Testen nutze ich den heimischen Neckar mit seinen kleinen Zuflußbächen,sowie Große Baggerseen.

Als Zielfische kommen vom Döbel über Bachforellen,Barsche bis Hecht und Zander alles in Frage!!

Gruß Matze


----------



## H2Ofreund (5. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Bis zum Beginn der Hechtsaison am ersten Mai, bleiben mir ja noch 2 Gewinn-Versuche. Ich würde die Teile im Schweriner See auf Hecht, Barsch und alles was sich sonst noch so zum Anbiss verleiten lässt testen.

Die beide schon veröffentlichten Testberichte machen jedenfalls Hoffnung...


----------



## iche112 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo

Also ich wäre gern Tester für die Wobbler. Die Hauptgewässer sind die Oste und die Elbe. Zielfische sind Hecht, Zander, Barsch.  Und gleich nach der Schonzeit sollte es natürlich losgehen.

gruß iche


----------



## zesch (5. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

immer noch die Ruhr bei Mülheim + Lippe bei Marl,

spätestens am 1. Mai......

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Ulli3D (5. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Bei mir der Rhein bei Bonn und die Polder in Nordholland.


----------



## Rossi1983 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde die Wobbler in der Zusam und an verschiedenen Vereinsseen fischen.
Zielfisch in der Zusam ist hier hauptsächlich Regen- und Bachforelle.
An den Vereinsseen würde ich die Wobbler auf Hecht und Zander testen.

Gruß


----------



## spin-paule (5. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Sollte ich im März-Magazin als Februar-Tester feststehen, dann bitte ich meine Teilnahme für März zu annullieren... ansonsten:

JAAAA... ich will die Peter-Biedron-Wobbler testen! An Kocher, Jagst und wo´s mich sonst hintreibt... auf Hecht, Groß-Barsch, Döbel und vielleicht meinen ersten Kocherwaller!

Gruß 
Paul


----------



## Jens0883 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Dann meld ich mich auch nochmal.

Ich würde die Wobbler ausgiebig testen.
Gewässer: Baggersee,Flüsse, Sommer Sardinien + Spanien (Meer)
Zielfisch: Hecht, Barsch, Zander...

Gruss Jens


----------



## troutmaster69 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin moin

hiermit bewerbe ich (Joannis Siomos, geb. 02.09.70) mich, um als Tester der *"Peter Biedron Wobbler" *zu fungieren. 
Wenn ich einer der glücklichen Gewinner sein sollte, werde ich die Kunstköder in der Elbe zwischen Wedel und Hamburger Hafen und div. Nebenarmen testen.
Zielfische sind Zander, Hecht, Barsch & Rapfen. 

MfG, troutmaster


----------



## marin (5. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

auch ich möchte gern die Wobbler testen.

Wo: in Zwickau im Großen Schwanenteich sowie in der Mulde und in Chemnitz im alten Steinbruch.

Wann: sofort nach der Schonzeit

Zielfisch: Hecht, Zander, ewtl. Barsch

über einen Gewinn würde ich ich sehr freuen.

Bis dahin Petri Heil


----------



## MuggaBadscher (5. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich könnte die Wobbler an Vereinsbaggerseen, dem Neckar und an einem Stück Donau testen.
Und natürlich würden die dann auch bei meinem Finnlandurlaub im Sommer dabei sein. #6
Gruß Marx


----------



## Waldorf&Stettler (5. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Wo : Rhein bei Koblenz
wann : Tag und Nacht

Ein schöner "Erfolgsbericht" sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## Zander Joe (5. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

 würde die Wobbler in unseren Fereinsgewässern den    
 Baggerseen, im  Rhein bei Karlsruhe auf Hecht,Barsch &
 Rapfen einsetzen.:q

  viele Grüße

  Zander Joe


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Nächster Versuch:
Von Juni - Oktober an einem Randmeer in Holland auf Zander und Hecht.


----------



## Frank 77 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich bewerbe mich auch mal für diese interessante Aktion:

Testgebiet: Küstengewässer der Ostsee und NOK


Gruß und Petri Frank


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Gewässer: Rhein zwischen Worms und St.Goar, Eicher See. 

 Zielfische: Zander; Hecht; Barsch und Rapfen

Ab wann: Sofort nach der Schonzeit


----------



## bertman (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo, 
würde auch gerne die Wobbler testen.
Fische hauptsächlich in den Niederlanden (Maas/Wal/Ijssel, sowie angeschlossene Baggerseen), der Möhnetalsperre und der Ruhr.

Zielfische sind hauptsächlich Barsche, Zander, und natürlich Hecht.

Gruss Robert :vik:


----------



## Stachelritter86 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Jo, da bewerb ich mich auch;

Gewässer: Eixendorfer Stausee und Donau bei Regensburg
Zielfische: Alles was die Wobbler nimmt, da will ich keinen ausschließen|supergri!

viele Grüße

Markus


----------



## kkanone (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Das wäre fein, könnte ich ein Woblblertester sein :vik:

Meine Einsatzgebiet sind Rhein und Altrheingewässer rund um Germersheim. Im Sommer der Bodden bei Zingst und die Spree und die Neiße in der schönen Lausitz.

Zielfische sind die beliebeten Räuber > Hecht > Zander > Waller > Rapfen

Gruß
Konrad


----------



## Schnuckel (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

#h
Hallo liebe Angelfreunde.

Gerne testen wir die Wobbler von Peter Biedron.
Wir fahren am 03. April wiederholt nach Norwegen
und zwar auf den Sogne-Fjord nach Balestrand.
Werden hier unser Glück auf Dorsch, Köhler, Lumb und Leng
versuchen.

Sonnige Grüße

Crischi, Dirki, Jörgi und Pepe   |wavey:


----------



## norge 04 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

auch ich möchte mich als Tester bewerben. Wir fahren seit Jahren nach Norwegen und sind immer mehr zum Schleppen mit Wobblern übergegangen. Selbstverständlich werde ich einen Erfahrungsbericht fertigen-
Gruß
Norge 04


----------



## Zandernator (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo, auch ich mich möchte mich hiermit bewerben um die Wobbler zu testen. Ich angele am Birkunger Stausee und anderen kleineren Vereinsgewässern. Durch den hohen Angeldruck an unseren Seen, sind neue und abwechslungsreiche Köder unerlässlich. Haupsächliche Zielfische sind Zander und Hecht, hin und wieder auch mal ein großer Barsch.  Ich freu mich bereits auf das Ende der Schonzeit um dem von uns allen so geliebtem Hobby zu frönen. Mit den euren Wobblern wäre dieser Start sicher noch schöner. Viele Grüße und ein kräftiges Petri Heil


----------



## Fischfranz (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich möchte ebenfalls gern in eurer Test-Mannschaft sein weil: Ich würde diesem schönen Teil eine Rundreise durch Deutschland gönnen. Zuerst hier im schönen Hamburg an alster und Elbe, dann ab nach Meck-Pom an Müritz, Pene und Bodden,um schließlich im Sachsenland seine Fähigkeiten in der berüchtigten Talsperre Batzen zu testen...das geht natürlich nich an einem Tage, aber im Laufe des Jahres bin ich mit Sicherheit an diesen Gewässern anzutreffen. Auch Norwegen wird in diesem Jahr von mir angefahren. Schöne Grüße und Petri Heil


----------



## aal60 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Na dann melde wir uns nochmal an.

Einsatzgebiet Lippe, Kanal bei Hamm und einige Baggerseen. Sind bestimmt gut für Hecht, Zander, Grossbarsch und Rapfen.

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## parser022 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

Einsatzgebiet: Portugal

1. Atlantik auf Wolfsbarsch
2. Stauseen auf Schwarzbarsch

Fuer den Atlantik braucht man genau diese Art von Wobbler denke ich, denn es wechseln Flachwasser und tiefere Stellen sehr oft und somit waere es perfekt, einen variablen Wobbler zu haben. Vielleicht kriegen wir die Dinger ja in den Angelgeschaeften hier unter, wenn der Fangerfolg stimmt.

In den Stauseen verhaelt es sich aehnlich. Ueber Krautfeldern zu fischen oder zwischen versunkenen Baeumen muesste doch super funktionieren. Ausserdem sind die Fische hier dank Catch&Release sehr schlau und es ist schon lange an der Zeit fuer eine Neuheit, die noch keiner hier kennt.

Ich wuerde mich auf jeden Fall ueber einen Chance freuen!

Vielen Dank und liebe Gruesse aus Lissabon,
Parser022​


----------



## Zanderkiller1402 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
bin für jede Art von Test zu haben! 
Hauptzielgebiet: Berliner Havel, Spree und Boddengewässer.
Zielfische: Hecht, Zander, Rapfen und alle anderen Räuber!


----------



## RAS221257 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
das hört sich ja sehr interessant an. Ich teste seit mehreren Jahren die unterschiedlichsten Methoden, um Hechte zu fangen (4 mal Irland hauptsächlich mit Rapala Wobblern und natürlich hier in Schleswig Holstein). 
Unser Vereinsgewässer am Halenberg ist voller Hecht, aber bis auf ein paar kleine, hatte ich bis heute noch kein Glück auf eine "Big Mama"! Aber vielleicht habe ich ja Chance auf einen Test, denn dieses Jahr gehts nach DK, Irland und natürlich an unseren See.
Fotos und Testberichte wären obligatorisch!

Danke im Voraus und viele Grüße aus Quickborn
Raimund


----------



## ironhat (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Wo: Edersee Hessen(Ich wohne direkt am Edersee)
Wann:Ganzjährig (Natürlich außerhalb der Schonzeiten)
Fische: Hecht, Zander, Barsch
Erfahrungsberichte wären natürlich kein Problem


----------



## sanda (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

BIN AUCH DABEI!
Gewässer: Weser, sowie vereinseigene Seen (4 Stück), dazu gehören auch große Baggerseen, paar Mal im Jahr fahre ich auch an die Ostsee
Zielfisch: Hecht, Barsch, Zander, Dorsch, ... alles was sich überlisten lässt!
Der Einsatz wird sofort erfolgen, wenn die Schonzeit zu Ende ist!
Auf Barsch kann es jetzt schon losgehen!


----------



## Barschbergdirk (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde mich auch gerne zu Testzwecken melden.Habe schon mit "The Original" gefischt und konnte auch den einen oder anderen Esox damit überlisten.Würde die Modelle am Mittellandkanal und einigen anderen NWA-Gewässern auf Zander,Hecht und Barsch einsetzen.Auf Zander bis Ende März und ab Juni dann wieder;Hecht ab Mai und auf Barsch ganzjährig im M-Kanal

Na dann mal viel Spaß und Petri Heil!!


----------



## Salty (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo Ihr Lieben

Auch ich bewerbe mich hiermit um die Wobbler. Zielfische sind Meerforellen in der O-See und kapitalere Bachforellen in einem norddeutschen Fluß. Im Herbst möchte ich sie bei einem schon gebuchten Angeltrip in Südspanien auf Barakudas und Seebarsche einsetzen.

Besten Dank, S.Alt


----------



## Barsch321 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Auch ich möchte testen. Angle auf Barsch und Hecht am Rhein, Liblarer See und in Schweden (Bolmen).
Petri Heil


----------



## flexxxone (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Servus,

was soll ich sagen...
ich warte immer noch drauf, dass es Mai wird, dann geht's auf die Ostsee (Insel Fünen)
Außerdem bieten sich hier Raum GZ / A einige Gewässer an z.Bsp. Donau, Lech Staustufen und diverse Weiher.

Ich geb die Hoffnung nich auf!

Petri


----------



## Ammersee-angler (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi,

ich bin auch wieder dabei


Gewässer: Ammersee (3.größter See in Bayern)

Zielfische: Zander, Hecht, Großhecht, Rapfen und was noch so alles beißt.

Angelarten:
Schleppfischen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer und vom Boot.

Hoffe es klappt diesmal|wavey:


----------



## NEMORIKO (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

ich möchte auch gern die Wobbler testen.

Wo: in Berlin an der Spree.

Wann: sofort nach der Schonzeit

Zielfisch: Zander,Hecht und. Barsch

Ich freue mich schon, also bis dahin...

 Petri Heil
|wavey:


----------



## Kalter Fisch (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hey, ich bin auch dabei!

wenn man in der Elbe bei Dresden wieder mit der Spinnrute losziehen darf, soll´s dort und an der Spree bei Lübben auf Hecht, Barsch und Zander gehen!

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Xantenangler (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo 
na klar bin auch dabei #6

Zielfische sind Hechte, Barsche und Zander denen ich
nach der Schonzeit an der Xantener Nord und Südsee sowie 
im grenznahen Holland nachstellen werde.

Gruß aus Xanten


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Auch ich möchte testen 

Wo:
Mittellandkanal, Stichkanäle
Leine, Aller, Weser, Teiche um Hannover

Zieflische: Zander, Hecht, Rapfen, Barsch.

Angelarten: Spinnfischen vom Ufer .


----------



## Sinned (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Wo: Edesheimer See
Wann: nach der Schonzeit
Zielfisch:Hecht, Zander,und Großbarsch. (ggf. auch Großforelle)
Methode: Uferspinnfischen
Hoffnung: Groß


----------



## Würmchesbader (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Klar, wer würde nicht gerne zum Wobbler-Tester!

Auch ich könnte mir folgende Testgewässer vorstellen:

Ill bei Strasbourg
Rhein bei Kehl und Offendorf
Altrheinarme
Klein Seen im Elsaß und der Ortenau

Zielfische:
Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Döbel, Bachforelle, Regenbogenforelle, Äsche, (hoffebtlich kein Lachs!).

Petri Heil


----------



## hechtangler1965 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde gerne die Wobbler testen, wenn ich mal gewinnen würde

Gewässer: Elbe, Saale, Bode und Nebengewässer im Gr0ßraum Magdeburg
Zielfisch: Zander, Barsch, Hecht
Wann: sofort nach der Schonzeit

Petri Heil


----------



## Rich.65 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Na dann will ich mal versuchen ein WOBBLER zugewinnen.

Gewässer: Tollensesee M_V und Anklam Hafen 

Zielfisch: Hecht und Barsch

Würde mich freuen den Wobbler zutesten den ihr mir zuschickt. 

MFG


----------



## Barschl (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Klar bin dabei,würde es mal in der Elbe bei Dresden Testen.


----------



## Aal162 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo, auch ich möchte gerne die *Peter* *Biedron Wobbler *testen.
Ich gehe als Jugerndward mit meinen Kiddis an den Kanälen im Ruhrgebiet, DO- Emskanal, Dattel-Hamm-Kanal, Wesel-Dattel-Kanal, gerade der Do-Ems-Kanal ist in den letzten Jahren zu einem guten Hechtgewässer geworden. Testen werd ich aber nicht allein , wenn sollen die Kidds auch testen , man kann sich ja abwechseln.


----------



## siegbert (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Na dann will ich mich auch mal melden,
Gewässer: Weser,direkt vor der Haustür(fängt bei uns an),Werra,Fulda, Ostsee (DK)
Zielfisch: Hecht,Barsch,Zander und Dorsch
Wenn die schonzeit vorbei ist dann kann es  sofort losgehen vielleicht mit einen dieser Top Wobbler .
gruß und Petri Heil

Siegfried


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

bewerbe mich hiermit auch
einsatzgebiet-baggersee in ND
wann-ab 1.5
wie-schleppen und wobbeln


so, nun hoffe ich,das ich diesesmal etwas mehr glück habe bei der verlosung....


gruß
stefan


----------



## el pescado (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo allerseits

Nun bewerbe ich mich auch mal für die tollen Wobbler. Bin begeisterter Wobbler-User und möchte dieses Produkt auch unbedingt mal anwenden.

Meine Gewässer: Neckar bei Esslingen
                       Donau bei Ulm und Elchingen
                       Autobahnsee in Elchingen
                       Speichersee in München

Zielfische: Hecht, Zander, Barsch


Viele Grüße und Petri Heil


----------



## Ammersee-angler (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi,

ich bin auch wieder dabei


Gewässer: Ammersee (3.größter See in Bayern)

Zielfische: Zander, Hecht, GroßHecht, Rapfen und was noch so alles beißt.

Angelarten:
Schleppfischen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer und vom Boot.

Hoffe es klappt diesmal|wavey:


----------



## Fishscout (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Sorry, bitte Beitrag rausnehmen, bin hier falsch.


----------



## Sarein (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

da bin ich dabei...

Gewässer: Pinnower See (vom Boot), Muchelwitzer See (vom Ufer)
Zielfisch: Hecht, Barsch
Wann: ab dem 1. Mai

#h


----------



## huhu_huhu (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo; mir würden die Wobbler an der Bleilochtalsperre zu Diensten sein. Dort treibe ich mich ca. 100 Tage im Jahr auf Hecht, Zander, Barsch und Waller 'rum!

Würde mich sehr freuen...

Petri Dank


----------



## Upi (6. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin!
Ich möchte auch gern Tester sein!
Gewässer wären Kanäle in Ostfriesland und Baggerseen!
Angeln werde ich wohl nur vom Ufer da noch kein Boot in Sicht ist.
Zielfisch Hecht Zander Barsch
Fotos und Berichte schreiben sollte kein Problem sein.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich dabei sein darf.


----------



## hecht4me (7. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde die Wobbler gerne auf der Maas in den Niederlanden / Limburg einsetzen. Fangen würden wir damit gerne Hechte und Zander. Das Ganze startet demnächst, spätestens ab Ostern

Gruß
Peter


----------



## qubidu (7. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

hallo 
wir fahren ende april nach schweden #h
und werden da auf hecht gehen


----------



## Stipper Frank (7. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo zusammen,
also wenn ich diese Wobbler gewinnen würde,
werde ich diese in der Mosel und am Rhein bei Koblenz austesten.
Die Zielfische die ich mir wünsche Zander, Hecht und co.
Gruß von der Mosel 
Frank


----------



## Jacky Fan (7. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich werde die Wobbler in meinem Hausgewässer und für seinen Raubfischbestand über die Grenzen von Ost Friesland bekannten *Ems Jade Kanal* testen.


----------



## Finke20 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

  auch ich möchte mich wider bewerben. Meine Hausgewässer sind die Peene, Peenestrom,
  unser Vereinseigener Baggersee und noch so einige Gewässer in OVP. Meine Zielfische
  sind Hecht nach der Schonzeit, Barsch, Rapfen und Zander.


----------



## Andre88 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
ich würde auch gerne die Wobbler testen.
Wo: am Emskanal in der nähe von Meppen
Wann: wenn die Schonzeit zu Ende ist gehts los
Zielfisch: Hecht, Zander u. Barsch
bin zwar noch ein anfänger, würde aber trotzdem gerne mitmachen


----------



## klausdj2008 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo, ich würde auch gerne mitmachen. Fische in der Dorfen (bei Erding) nur mit Fliege und Kunstköder, unsere Forellen sind sagenhaft!! Zielfische sind Bach- und Regenbogenforellen.


----------



## pike1984 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Meine Wenigkeit würde diese Wobbler an der heimischen Rott auf Hecht, Barsch und Refos und evtl. auch mal 2,3 mal an der tschechischen Ottawa auf schöne Bachforellen testen.#h


----------



## zanderhechtfrodo (8. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

jo, her damit für die saison !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sualf (8. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

möchte die Wobbler gerne an der Donau zwischen Kelheim und
Regensburg auf Zander testen. In der Saison 2007 konnten von mir und meinem Sohn gute Fänge erzielt werden. Im Flachwasser bei den nächtlichen Raubzügen der Zander versagte oft mein bisher benützter Wobbler, da er zu tief tauchte. Bei Flachwasser meine ich höchstens einen Meter tief.

Grüße vom Donautal 
Alfred


----------



## Wartos (9. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Dann drück ich mir mal die Daumen das ich auch mal was Gewinne. #6
Zieflische: Zander, Hecht, Barsch und was sonst noch so alles beisst 
WO: In der Celler Region an der schönen ALLER und neben Flüsse
:vik:


----------



## Schuppilli (9. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin,Moin,
es wäre die richtige Saisoneröffnung - um in der gesamten LEIPZIGER REGION und dem STRELASUND den Hechten, Barschen und Zandern das Gruseln zulehren - also ran mit dem
Werkzeug!!!!!!!!!
                    Petri Heil        Schuppilli


----------



## Heddi (9. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

würde mich sehr freuen, die Wobbler ausgiebig testen zu dürfen.

Wo: Müritz, Kölpinsee, Peene, verschiedene DAV-Gewässer in Berlin / Brandenburg. 
Zielfisch: Hecht, Zander, Barsch

Freundliche Grüße,
Heddi


----------



## Chronic (9. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

hallo,

hätte nix dagegen paar wobbler zum testen zu gewinnen!! :q

einsatzgebiet: fulda, weser, edersee und diemelsee

zielfische: hecht, zander, barsch und co.

mfg christian


----------



## Discocvw (9. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo, 
auch ich würde gerne die Wobbler testen.

Gewässer Elbe bei Hamburg
Zielfisch Zander, Barsch,Hecht.


----------



## Hougen (9. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

welch Glück wäre es doch, es gäbe für mich die Chance einen solchen genialen Wobbler testen zu können.

Wenn ich im Besitz eines solchen wäre, ginge es damit an die schöne *fränkische Saale* in Bad Kissingen, und zwar gleich am 1. Mai, wenn Zander, Hecht, Forelle und Co. bei uns wieder offen sind. 

Aber auch im *Ellertshäuser See*, gelegen zwischen Bad Kissingen und Schweinfurt würde ich gerne einen solchen Wobbler auf die Probe stellen.

Doch damit nicht genug, ohne hin habe ich bereits eine 2-Tage-Ausflug an zwei große *Talsperren in Thüringen* nach dem 1. Mai geplant. Diese Gelegenheit würde ich dann gleich mal dazu nutzen, auch dort einen solchen Wobbler unter Beweiß zu stellen.

Was nun noch fehlt...meine Angelmethode: Vorwiegend würde ich die Wobbler vom Ufer aus mit der Spinnrute in Aktion bringen. Wenn sich eine Gelegenheit bietet, dann auch vom Boot aus.

Gruß, Hougen#h


----------



## Ammersee-angler (9. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi,

ich bin auch wieder dabei


Gewässer: Ammersee (3.größter See in Bayern)

Zielfische: Zander, Hecht, GroßHecht, Rapfen und was noch so alles beißt.

Angelarten:
Schleppfischen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer und vom Boot.

Hoffe es klappt diesmal|wavey:


----------



## Retrodreamer (9. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*



 Hallo,
ich würde auch gerne die Wobbler testen.
Bin seit 08.03.2008 Stolzer Besitzer des Ausweises  der bestanden Fischerprüfung
Wo: am In der Gesamten Umgebung von Duderstadt in der nähe von Göttingen.
  ( Nathe, Fereinsgewässer, Mosel, Seeburger See, Odertalsperre)
  Wann: wenn die Schonzeit zu Ende ist gehts los
Zielfisch: Forelle Zander, Barsch, Hecht, Döbel

  bin zwar noch ein Anfänger, würde aber trotzdem gerne mitmachen

  Petri Heil


----------



## Didi09 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
mein Gewässer liegt in der Oberpfalz. 
Naab und Pfreimd überwiegend Hechte, vereinzelt Zander.

Petri Heil
Markus


----------



## Fitti (10. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*



Würmchesbader schrieb:


> Klar, wer würde nicht gerne zum Wobbler-Tester!
> 
> Auch ich könnte mir folgende Testgewässer vorstellen:
> 
> ...



Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen :vik:


----------



## Big Man (10. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo Leute, 

ich bin diesen Monat auch wieder dabei!!!!

Wäre ja ein schönes Geschenk für meinen Geburtstag nächsten Monat und im Mai fängt die Testsaison an.

Büüüdddeeeee :q


----------



## Oinkoink (10. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
bewerbe mich auch wieder zum Wobblertesten! Gewässer ist der Biggesee, Zielfische (natürlich mit Rücksicht auf Schonzeiten) Hecht und Barsch, sowie Seeforelle und Zander.


----------



## LUKA$ (10. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
mal wieder ne Bewerebung...würde sie auf dem möhnesee einsetzen sowie an einigen vereinsgewässern+ Nrw Kanäle


----------



## Der_rheinangler (11. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

Gewässer: Rhein und Altrhein bie germersheim bis speyer
Zielfisch: Hauptsächlich Zander und Hecht. Eventuell Barsch und Rapfen.

Gruß


----------



## flori66 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich mach auch wieder mit.

Zielfische wären Zander und Hecht an der Oder rund um Schwedt.


----------



## Balticstar (12. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

Gewässer: Oder und Altgewässer 
Zielfisch: Hauptsächlich Zander und Hecht. Eventuell Barsch und Rapfen.


----------



## Gismo (13. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo ich würde auch gerne Testen:
Wo: in Hamburg Elbe mit seiten Armen Und in der Alster mit seiten Armen
Wan: von Mitte Mai bis Ende Dezember
Auf: Hecht Zander Barsch Wels


----------



## zanderhechtfrodo (14. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin, ich möchte auch: Stotler See, Lune, Weser, Geeste, Ostsee, Nordsee, Hecht, Zander, Mefo, Refo, Bafo, Barsch, Aal; gebt mir am besten alles was Ihr habt, wollen mal sehen ob ich was fange mit den Dingern oder nicht !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ammersee-angler (14. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi,

ich bin auch wieder dabei


Gewässer: Ammersee (3.größter See in Bayern)

Zielfische: Zander, Hecht, GroßHecht, Rapfen und was noch so alles beißt.

Angelarten:
Schleppfischen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer und vom Boot.

Hoffe es klappt diesmal|wavey:


----------



## Schuschek (16. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Testgewässer: Barleber See, Neustädter See, Elbe
Zielfisch: Hecht, Zander, Wels
Ab 1.5. wird angegriffen


----------



## Matthias_05 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,
ich bewerbe mich auch.
Würd die Wobbler nach der schonzeit gern in der elbe, saale und in der bode testen#h

matze


----------



## yeti41 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

ich würde die Wobbler in der Pfingstwoche in der Ostsee vor Rerik testen und damit Dorsche und Mefos in Versuchung führen.


----------



## angler_90 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo
ich würde die Wobbler in  2 kiesgruben (1&2 ha), einem 4 ha großen ca.1,8 m tiefen Weiher und einem ca.10 ha und ca.2,5 m tiefen Stausee testen, alle mit starkem Befischungsdruck.
Zielfische: Hecht, Zander, Wels
Angelarten: Spinnfischen vom Boot und Ufer, Schleppen


----------



## manu22 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich  um die Wobbler von herr Biedron zu Testen!!(es würde mir echt eine ehre sein)

Wo: In in Dörverden an der Weser sowie in Eystrup am Eystruper Marschsee und an der Aller in Verden vielleicht noch in Frankreich sowie in der Türkei

Wann: sofort nach der Schonzeit

Zielfisch: Hecht,Zander,Kapitale Barsche,Rapfen und Döbel

Über einen Gewinn über diese Wobbler würde ich mich riesig freuen .

Allen ein Großes Petri Heil!!!!


----------



## manu22 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

:vik:Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um die Wobbler von herr Biedron zu Testen!!(es würde mir echt eine ehre sein)

Wo: In in Dörverden an der Weser sowie in Eystrup am Eystruper Marschsee und an der Aller in Verden vielleicht noch in Frankreich sowie in der Türkei

Wann: sofort nach der Schonzeit

Zielfisch: Hecht,Zander,Kapitale Barsche,Rapfen und Döbel

Über einen Gewinn über diese Wobbler würde ich mich riesig freuen .

Allen ein Großes Petri Heil!!!!


----------



## manu22 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich um die  die wobbler von herr biedlon ausgiebig zu testen!

wo :  an der weser in dörverden sowie am eystruper marschsee in eystrup ,an der aller in verden ewtl. in frankreich sowie in der Türkei.

wann: direkt nach ende der Schonzeit

zielfisch: hecht,zander,kapitale barsche,döbel,rapfen sowie kleine welse

ÜBER EINEN GEWINN WÜRDE ICH MICH RIESIG FREUEN!!

ALLEN EIN GRO?ES PETRI HEIL


----------



## Potemkins (18. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

moin,
auch ich will natürlich so ein tolles set geschenkt bekommen deswegen nehme ich auch an der wobbler verlosung teil....
meine zielfische sind hecht barsch und zander (die klassiker!)

und zwar im NOK(nord ostsee kanal) höhe kuden, mein lieblings zander gewässer - einläufe aus dem kudensee, tief und steil abfallendes ufer an einer stömungskante top sag ich mal


----------



## Ammersee-angler (18. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi,

ich bin auch wieder dabei


Gewässer: Ammersee (3.größter See in Bayern)

Zielfische: Zander, Hecht, GroßHecht, Rapfen und was noch so alles beißt.

Angelarten:
Schleppfischen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer und vom Boot.

Hoffe es klappt diesmal|wavey:


----------



## *Esoxhunter* (19. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

*Testen und vielleicht die Metermarke knacken ???*
Ich bin regelmäßig am Rhein-Herne-, Dortmund-Ems und Datteln-Hamm-Kanal auf Achse. Wenig am Rhein aber häufig an der Lippe zwischen Unna und Haltern und meine Zielfische sind ESOX , Stachelritter und Rapfen. Hab bisher nur auf herkömmliche Köder zurückgegriffen; Wobbler ohne Tauchschaufel sind doch eigentlich Jerk´s ... oder gibt´s da etwa doch was anderes? Ich würd es sehr gern testen und meine Erfahrungen weitergeben. PETRI HEIL


----------



## scheidmaster (20. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

ich würde die wobbler gern testen auf
hecht und barsch
wo-gewässer: shannon und erne in irland 9 tage angelurlaub auf ner kleinen yacht 
wann: 9.10.08-18.10.08


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (20. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich um die Wobbler von Herrn Biedron ausgiebig zu testen!
Es würde mir eine große Freude machen,die Wobbler zu testen,natürlich würde ich einen ausführlichen Bericht über die Wobbler schreiben.
Ich würde ihn vor allem in der Lippe einsetzen,aber auch im Datteln-Hamm-Kanal, Dortmund-Ems-Kanal, Rhein-Herne Kanal und an der Ruhr.
Ich würde gerne mal mit so einem Hochwertigen Wobbler angeln.
Genaue Zielfische habe ich nicht, ich angel auf alles was kommt!!!
Wann??? So schnell wie möglich!!!
Da ich erst 15 Jahre bin,hoffe ich das in die Jugend investiert wird,und  das ich die Wobbler testen darf!!!!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Kaulbarsch-Killer


----------



## ae71 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

hallo, hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den test der biedron wobbler, gewässer sind alle arten dabei, von flachen altwassern und tiefe baggerseen, auch verkrautete teiche, alles dabei, sogar bäche und flüsse. 
grüsse
toni


----------



## redOlly96 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

#hMoin,
ab Mai würde ich gerne die Wobbler von Peter Biedron in Leine und Mittellandkanal vor den Toren Hannovers testen
petri 
und allen ein frohes Osterfest wünscht Olaf Hauk


----------



## Karpfen95 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich würde gerne die Peter Biedron Wobbler testen.

Wo?: Hauptsächlich in den Gewässern des Bayreuther Fischereivereines z.B. am Heindlweiher in Trabitz in der Oberpfalz oder an der Haidenaab

Auf was?:Auf Regenbogen-,Bachforellen,Hecht und Zander

Wann?:Nach Ende der Schonzeiten


----------



## Roland.K (27. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Stelle mich ebenfalls als Testfischer zur Verfügung.
Gewässer 1: Kleiner Wiesenbach
Zielfische: Bachforellen und Äschen
Gewässer 2: Fluss
Zielfische: Bachforellen, Äschen, Barsch, Hecht und Huchen.


----------



## Ale (29. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo, ich würde gerne den Wobbler testen und zwar In den Vereinsgewässern in Hildesheim auf Hecht und Zander. Los gehts nach der Schonzeit.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Alexandra


----------



## N_S Dakota (30. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

tach auch und grüße aus bella westfalia, 

ich bereite mich zur Zeit auf fischerreiprüfung ende Mai vor. ( ich lerne wie ein Wilder  

Gewässer hätte ich den Rhein bei D-Dorf, ansonsten Hariksee bei Nettetal und 
den Vereinssee am Schloß Myllendonk. 

Zielfisch liegt ganz bei Peter Biedron, je nachdem wie er das Paket zusammen stellt.

So wie ich das gesehen habe darf man die Wobbler als absolute Bereicherung für den 
Köder-Fundus verstehen und ich freue mich die Wobbler auf Hertz und Niere zu fischen.


----------



## LUKA$ (30. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Soo... melde mich auch mal wieder würde die Wobbler auf dem Möhnesee, an der Lippe, sowie an einigen kanälen testen
Zielfische sind Barsch Zander Hecht
mal sehen ob ich dieses mal glück habe ...


----------



## Schwedenangler (31. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Auch von mir eine Anmeldung.
Gewässer : Schweden - Äsnen ( wie ging das noch mit dem Kringel auf dem A ? )
Zeitraum : Mitte Mai 2008
Zielfisch : Hecht , Barsch , Zander
Es würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich ausgewählt würde um meine
Erfahrungen weiterzugeben.
Es wäre sehr interessant zu wissen ob die  Biedron-Wobbler  auch in Schweden ihre Fängigkeit beweisen.

Gruss   Ralf


----------



## welsman (31. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

HAllo!
So ich bewerbe mich dann auch nochmal!
Wo?An den Seen und Poldern in der Niederlande,Rhein,Sech-seen-Platte...eigentlich überall wo ich gerade in der Nähe bin.

Wannas ganze Jahr über.In den Niederlanden fast jedes Wochenende und in Deutschland ein Paar mal im Monat.Zum testen hab ich also genug Zeit!

Zielfisch?Hecht und  Zander doch wenn sich was anderes an den Wobblern vergreift .hab ich da auch nix gegen.

Mfg. Felix!


----------



## Ammersee-angler (31. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi,

ich bin auch wieder dabei


Gewässer: Ammersee (3.größter See in Bayern)

Zielfische: Zander, Hecht, GroßHecht, Rapfen und was noch so alles beißt.

Angelarten:
Schleppfischen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer und vom Boot.

Hoffe es klappt diesmal|wavey:


----------



## Einfachdaniel (31. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Na dann reihe ich mich da auch mal ein.

Wann und Was: Barsch und Hecht ab sofort, Schonzeit ist hier morgen vorbei :q, Zander und Rapfen dann ab Juni.

Wo: in Brandenburger Gewässern wie u.a. Hölzerner See, Klein Köriser See, aber auch Dahme und Spree, sowie in Köln am Rhein und dem einen oder anderen Holländischen Wässerchen


----------



## Fischer86 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Sevus, 
werde es diesen Monat wieder mal versuchen....ein Top Angelset bei euch zu gewinnen(ist zwar schon ziemlich spät, aber der 31.03. zählt ja auch noch dazu:q) . Ich fische am schönen Bodensee und an verschiedenen Vereinsgewässern. Hatte leider noch nicht soviel Erfolg, aber vielleicht könnte es ja mit diesen Kunstködern klappen. Meine Zielfische sind Hecht, Zander, Barsch. Werde es sobald die Schonzeit zu Ende ist krachen lassen. 
viele grüße und petri heil


----------



## as126 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo zusammen,

möchte auch gerne die Wobbler testen.

Ort: Donau

Wann: Nach Ende der Schonzeit

Zielfische sind Hecht und Zander.

Viele Grüße.


----------



## PetriHelix (3. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Dann wollen wir auch mal 

Wo: NL an der Maas vom Boot aus (Casting)
Wann: Ab dem 01.06.08 wenn die Schonzeit in NL vorbei ist 
Zielfisch: Hecht, Zander, Barsch, je nach Köder ggf. Rapfen / Döbel


----------



## Ammersee-angler (3. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Sind die gewinne reigentich schon bekannt gegeben??


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (3. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Noch mal will ich es versuchen diese zu gewinnen bzw. zu testen.
In verschiedene Seen/Flüsse  in Sachsen-Anhalt.

Vieleicht lassen sich damit ja schönen Fische überlisten. |wavey:


----------



## Khaane (4. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Servus,

habe zwar bereits Unmengen an Rapala, Lewis und Bandit-Wobbler, aber wäre bereit die Wobbler ausgiebig zu testen.

Möchte ebenfalls teilnehmen, im Einsatz kämen die Wobbler im Elbe-Lübeck-Kanal, in der Elbe und in diversen Kiesseen in der Umgebung Hamburgs. 
Zielfische wären: Hecht, Zander, Barsch & Großforellen.

Gruß
Khaane#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hier gehts weiter:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=124413


----------

